# Intel Core i7 920 vs Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550



## Vestitor

Well,  I am thinking about upgrading probably sometime after Christmas from my current rig you can see in my signature. And what I had a question about was if the new Intel Core i7 920 is better than the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield? They cost about the same, but since the Core i7 is newer technology it would seem like a good idea to go with it.
And if I had missed a discussion about this in another post I apologize.


Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz 12MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041


----------



## Geoff

Overall the Core i7 920 outperforms the Q9550, however it really comes down to whehter or not you want to re-use your DDR2 RAM, or want to buy DDR3 RAM and a new motherboard ($250+).


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1137025 said:
			
		

> Overall the Core i7 920 outperforms the Q9550, however it really comes down to whehter or not you want to re-use your DDR2 RAM, or want to buy DDR3 RAM and a new motherboard ($250+).



Yea, cpu cost may be on par..but there is added expense of mobo+ddr3 along with i7 setup.


----------



## Twist86

Cost wise I7 will kill you BUT it will also last longer....the biggest question I have for I7 is how well does it overclock and how stable will it be in 6 months.

DDR3 memory for GOOD memory is like 200 bucks for 4GBs or so and motherboards are 250 bucks or more.

I have heard a rumor that there is a volt "black hole" when overclocking.....this is most likely the boards fault but a BIOS update would fix it later on.


----------



## Intel_man

Twist86 said:


> Cost wise I7 will kill you BUT it will also last longer....the biggest question I have for I7 is how well does it overclock and how stable will it be in 6 months.
> 
> DDR3 memory for GOOD memory is like 200 bucks for 4GBs or so and motherboards are 250 bucks or more.
> 
> I have heard a rumor that there is a volt "black hole" when overclocking.....this is most likely the boards fault but a BIOS update would fix it later on.



http://usa.asus.com/news_show.aspx?id=13624


----------

